# joy stick controller?



## skasigns (Dec 14, 2010)

im new to the site & was wondering if anyone can guide me in the right direction, i have a 2009 polaris rzrs with a warn provantage plow with the power pivot. my question is there a joy stick controller that will operate the winch for up -down & power pivot for angle left-right ? thanks, steve cockerham.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

take a look at this thread,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110574

they fab one up for there plowing project.


----------

